# Favorite Gutair Solos



## Ejmi12 (May 19, 2009)

The First 3 links are of John Frusciante from RHCP doing a few solos.
This guy is probably one of my favorite guitarist and favorite bands.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSENpGTTuao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnCtcDMFEkk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gf4mRdd5DY

One of Jimmy page's most famous solos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qq2HX-G4TJ0&feature=related

Eric Clapton
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIBxn8arV3w


----------



## dubonicchronic420 (Jul 6, 2009)

i like anything from dimebag darrel


----------



## PVS (Jul 6, 2009)

all i can think of at the moment:

srv: rude mood, texas flood, voodoo chile
vh: i'm the one
ozzy: bark at the moon, no more tears
pink floyd: echos
this guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATub40Npxik


----------



## travjames (Jul 11, 2009)

jimi hendrix-- bold as lovee (the end of the song)


----------



## Cr8z13 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hell, that's a tough one. I'd have to say my sentimental favorite is Felder/Walsh in Hotel California.


----------



## ThumbofGreen (Jul 13, 2009)

eddie hazel on maggot brain by far.


----------



## Cannabis Corpse (Jul 15, 2009)

DIME godamn fuckin dime!!! i have the dime-0-flage guitar and am buying the dimeslime. ya and fav solo arch enemy cary the cross, not my fav song but jus that solo riff in it the real melodic one get me everytime. same with the melodic part in not all who wander are lost by devildriver.


----------



## SJV (Jul 16, 2009)

Probably the 3rd solo in November Rain (Guns N' Roses), the last one! First solo i ever heard, to this day, my favourite. 
Now if we were on about keyboard solo's...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfo2SwdX7T0

Take it easy.


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 18, 2009)

Ejmi12 said:


> The First 3 links are of John Frusciante from RHCP doing a few solos.
> This guy is probably one of my favorite guitarist and favorite bands.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSENpGTTuao
> ...


Didnt know that jimmy pages most famous solo was done by a cover band


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jul 22, 2009)

one of my favorites is this clean ending solo by between the buried and me in mordecai. their melodic stuff is great. it makes you feel emotions haha. they are a great band. i think mordecai really sums them up cuz the first part of the song is metal and the last part is clean and bluesy. the solo starts at 3:36. it goes to the end
[youtube]Vu-7xQ4Mkkg[/youtube]


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (Jul 22, 2009)

The Outlaws...."Green Grass and High Tides"

Maybe its cuz I love rockband....lol.

But thats my favorite song to play when I do 
because of the solos.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Jul 22, 2009)

dubonicchronic420 said:


> i like anything from dimebag darrel


you beat me to it.
thats exactly what I thought when I read the title of the thread.

Dimebag Darell

[youtube]8nx1nuq1Pt4[/youtube]


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 22, 2009)

i love the solo during the middle of save the day by avenged sevenfold 
if youve seen the MV its the solo when hes standing on the coffin playing as it is lowerd
also i love the 23ish solos on Free Bird by Nun other than Lynard Skynard


----------



## BasementIlladelph (Jul 22, 2009)

Dimebag Darrell- pretty much any solo hes ever played is pure shrediculous<--------copywritten now by me heheh

and a personal smoking favorite and im suprised no one said it yet

David Gilmour- Comfortably numb......you can just feel everything with that solo


----------



## guitarabuser (Jul 30, 2009)

Comfortably numb. Amen. You don't have to shred through a solo when you can put that much soul into it.


----------



## pot scott (Jul 30, 2009)

jimi hendrix


----------

